# The "ZEITOUN" a T2 of the lowest order!



## donnington (Mar 2, 2010)

Am wondering if there's anyone else on the Forum who can remember (or who perhaps sailed on) the tanker "ZEITOUN", a scruffy old T2 once owned by The Baltic Trading Company of London - they only owned two ships.

I joined her as a J.O.S. at Fawley on 30th March 1954, and expected as of routine to be doing a 6 week round trip to Mena and back - as she'd been doing for the previous 2 years.

No one was best pleased to receive the news (whilst still in the channel outward bound) that she had been chartered by American Shell, whereupon we given the simply wonderful news that we'd likely be away from home for the duration - 2 years - tramping the east coast of the Americas.

After flogging all of the paint from the forward locker to the dock police in Tampico, and foolishly exchanging our blankets for hooch, we headed for Halifax in Canada. (It was mid-winter by the way, and quite chilly)

I managed, by subterfuge, to get paid-off in Halifax (after 5 months) and I came home as a DBS Tourist Class passenger on the 'Nova Scotia' into Liverpool, leaving the two ABs on my watch (Mo and Ginger) to sweat it out on their own. 

I never did forgive them for making me eat a (live) locust sandwich after a run ashore somewhere down south, so if you're reading this (Mo or Ginger) you can start by making a poblic apology here and now........


----------



## donnington (Mar 2, 2010)

.
And something else about the "Zeitoun" which may interest the lateral thinkers amongst us: this old tub had a real ghost, which I saw on one occasion as clearly as I can see the keyboard of this computer!

The apparition manifested itself as a tall man, dressed in a white boiler suit. Its most outstanding feature being its bushy ginger beard. (Yes, it was that clear!)

I itched to tell someone of this experience straight away (which, incidentally, was not in the slightest bit scary) but understandably I was apprehensive to do so for fear of being labelled a nutcase by others in the mess. 

Eventually, however, the temptation to share the tale became too much, so the following day I tentatively told the Third Mate (the 8-12 watch keeper) whilst I was doing my stint on the wheel. 

His response was almost disappointing: "Oh, you've seen so and so (forget his name now) he was an engineer who, a couple of years ago got a 'Dear John' letter in Port Said from his wife. 

The poor guy hung himself in the engine room by all accounts and 'appeared' every now and again, usually walking around the fore deck - where I in fact had seen him (it)


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Z/slides/Zeitoun-01.html

Can't see any ghost though.


----------



## donnington (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey - Jaigee - thanks - nice photo. (BTW, the ghost only appears these days when there's a 'z' in the month.)

As you can see from the photo, the funnel logo (from a distance) could be mistaken for a hammer and sickle, as it was by the US immigration people on one occasion, who, at that time some of you will recall, Americans were overly-cautious (freaky even) with anything which smelt Russian or hinted of communism.

I forget now exactly which port it was, but within an hour of anchoring in this bay waiting for a berth, we were surrounded by several launches (with weapons akimbo) which were aimed in our direction. 

It wasn't until they came aboard and gave us the once over that we were left alone.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

*Zaitoun and Baltic trading Co*

Else where on this forum I enquired if anyone remembered the Zeitoun's sister the Hyrcania. I will never forget her, or Baltic Trading Co. What an experience, not to be missed, but equally not to be repeated as far as I was concerned.


----------



## donnington (Mar 2, 2010)

Trevor - welcome to this exclusive (Baltic Trading Company) club!

I'd always been led to believe that the company only owned two ships, the Zeitoun and another, but until your posting I had no idea what it was called.

I take it she was a T2 also - yes?

What is your connection with her? From your comments you have some personal experiences to tell.


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

*Hyrcania*



donnington said:


> Trevor - welcome to this exclusive (Baltic Trading Company) club!
> 
> I'd always been led to believe that the company only owned two ships, the Zeitoun and another, but until your posting I had no idea what it was called.
> 
> ...


Built Alabama DD Co 1944 (Chatterton Hill)
Hyrcania (Baltic Trading Co. 1947)
B/U Bilbao 1963


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Prior to WW2 Baltic Trading operated six tankers, built 1925 to 1939, four of which were war losses. Of the survivors Karabagh, built in 1932, was broken up in 1954 and Varand, of 1927, was sold in 1951 for further trading and also broken up in 1954. Postwar, in addition to the two T2 types mentioned, Baltic Trading had the Narek, a 20,000 ton tanker, delivered by Blythswood in 1955. Zeitoun was sold to Norwegian owner Torvald Klaveness for use as a floating power station and renamed Modal. In 1961 she was sold to Penn Export Company, (USA), converted to a bulk carrier and renamed Penn Exporter. After suffering boiler damage in 1970 she was considered a CTL and broken up. Narek was sold in 1965 and renamed Holy Cross, being broken up in Spain in 1969. As far as I know with the sale of Narek Baltic Trading Company ceased operations.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for that Dave.
The Hyrcania used to break down regularly, and from the radio room which faced aft I sometimes had a grandstand view of what was going on down aft. Nothing will convince me that she was not significantly overloaded between Punta Cardon and Horta, quite often when going aft for a meal one had to run the gauntlet of heavy swells which broke across the tank tops and soaked you if they caught you on the flying bridge.

But Bill Protheroe of Barry 3rd Mate 72 years old, and Jackie Benton from South Shields were great shipmates whom I have never forgotten.

As R/O I was very green, and working Portishead from the Caribbean was difficult. One day a crew member sent a message home which included the phrase "Pinky sends love". The operator at Portishead replied with "who or what is Pinkie". to which I replied "Ships cat". 

I was still only 19 when I left her in Eastham, and while 50 years later I would not have missed it for anything, at the time I couldn't wait to get off her.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Donnington,
Sorry I missed your message.
Yes Hyrcania was a T2, as described above. No radar in 1960/61 which was by then most unusual, an RCA rotating loop DF. Otherwise very standard T2 type, rusty as hell, riddled with cockroaches, and with a United Nations crew picked up in Amsterdam New Year 1961.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Trevor Clements said:


> But Bill Protheroe of Barry 3rd Mate 72 years old, and Jackie Benton from South Shields were great shipmates whom I have never forgotten.


Bill Protheroe of Barry was a very old friend of mine, I didn't realize that he had been sailing 3rd Mate at that age, I do know that he had many years as master behind him. 

It's marvelous to see his name on the board, I haven't seen it in print since 1965 or so.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Billieboy
Yes Bill was a shipmate of mine and I remember him with great affection. Two stories.

Radio Room bridge whistle goes, Bill is on watch "Sparky boy! You'd better get up here quick, there's a plane an' 'es morsin us!"

Up I go to the bridge where a USCG aircraft is flying around with the usual navigation lights flashing. "No that's not morse Bill", says I, "thats his nav lights!"

"No! No Boy," says Bill "'es morsin us you must reply".

The T2 had a keyed lamp on the foremast so dutifully and green as grass, I start the usual A A A A. Suddenly all hell is let lose this plane comes diving down with searchlights flashing. Bill triumphantly cries "Now look what you've done boy! I told you e was morsin us".

2. Then homeward bound from Cardon WNW of the Windward Islands, I was having my coffee on the starboard side midships with the Carpenter, when we spotted a London Greek in the distance making quite a lot of smoke, and steering diagonally towards us. It got closer and closer, until (I tell people) we were almost looking down its funnel on the peak of the swells. "Who's on the bridge says the Carpenter?"..."Old Bill" says I. "You'd better go up and tell him then" says Chippy, So I ran up to the bridge to find Bill reclining on the chart room settee, and a West Indian sailor on the helm, with no view because the T2 had just the port holes at the front of the bridge. "Bill! Bill There's a London greek and she's almost on top of us!" Bill levered himself off the settee "Is there boy? We'd better have a look at him then"

As we walked on to the starboard bridge wing this freighter passed close astern of us ( Close enough to shake hands I say but probably not) "Whao" says Bill, "He should look where he's goin'".

Lovely bloke Bill I'll never forget him.

Trevor.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Typical Bill, nothing ever seemed to get him ruffled. Thinking back, he must have been at sea on sailing ships, as most of his contemporaries were also experienced sail mariners and masters. 

Thanks lots Trevor, if nothing else, it keeps old Bill remembered.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Billieboy,
If you knew Bill Protheroe did you know the Captain of Hyrcania at the time one Griffith Osborne Pritchard? He was also from Barry, but they were very different. I believe that Bill's 'ticket' was in sail? He joined us in Barry and as a young lad (19), I was very moved to see his wife saying goodbye to him, aged 72. 
All th best,
Trevor.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Griff Pritchard; name rings a bell, but didn't know him as well as Bill.


----------

